# ipod:achat appli et carte bleue? risques..?



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2010)

je viens de recevoir mon ipod touch.. voulant voir les applis sur l'ap store,( et même pour charger des applis gratuites!)  je tombe sur mon compte de tunes avec demande de confirmation du code de sécurité qui est au dos de la carte ... 
>quel est le risque? 


( en fait, le safari:itunes de ipod ne montre pas de verrou, ni de https... comme quoi sur un ordi c'est plus clair ! et cela me gêne ... sachant qu'en plus, apple fait une mise à jour sécurité-même si c'est sur un autre type de document bien sûr...)


----------



## sanakro (12 Août 2010)

Salut, la mise en place de ce code à justement été faite par securisation des comptes iTunes.
Par contre, il me semble pas que ce code soit à rentrer sous safari, mais directement sur l'appli de l'AppStore...

Ensuite, au moment où tu saisis ce code, les informations de ta cartes ne sont pas diffusées, donc, inutilisables


----------



## arbaot (13 Août 2010)

tu peux déjà créer un compte iTunes App Store sans carte bancaire et avec lequel tu "acheteras" des appli gratuite


----------



## sanakro (13 Août 2010)

Et il y a aussi la solution de ne le créditer qu'avec des fit cards, ce qui a le mérite d'éviter de donner ses coordonnées bancaires, et également de limiter les risques en cas de fraude.


----------

